# smallmouth anyone?



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

anyone doing much good on smaller in erie?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

Erie? you have to go far out to get into them? I don't wanna get sea sick...lol

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------

